

I'm not good enough to get hired, so I did the next best thing ... - sdotsen
http://sdotsen.posterous.com/im-not-good-enough-to-get-hired-so-i-did-the-94597

======
sdotsen
For me it was fear of failure but I decided to take the plunge. I didn't want
to look back 5 years from now questioning myself. What if? At least I can say
i tried.

------
ecounysis
This is what it is all about. Doing something for yourself on your own terms.
I keep telling myself that one day I'll be joining the ranks of the self-
employed.

